# Wade / canoe @ Christmas bay/drum bay/SLP



## sharkeater (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm off of work and I am contemplating fishing either Thursday, Friday, or both. I have a 15' canoe that comfortably seats two people -- very lightweight and easy to put in the water. I plan to fish near San Luis pass, maybe drum bay or cold pass. I don't mind fishing alone, but it would be cool to meet some new fishing pals. 

I live out near Katy, and could carpool, or meet near SLP. Shoot me a pm if you are interested! 

P.S. 420 friendly, beer is welcome too :cheers:


----------

